# Eddie Alvarez vs. Pat Curran title fight headlines Bellator 39



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> A title fight between lightweight champion Eddie Alvarez (21-2 MMA, 5-0 BFC) and season-two tourney winner Pat Curran (12-3 MMA, 3-0 BFC) will headline Bellator 39 on April 2.
> 
> Bellator Chairman and CEO confirmed the once-canceled title fight with MMAFighting.com on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Source: MMA Junkie


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this is a long deserved fight. I wonder what is going to happen. More than likely Alveraz is going to dominate but anything can happen!


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well this is a long deserved fight. I wonder what is going to happen. More than likely Alveraz is going to dominate but anything can happen!


Yeh, would think Alvarez would win this handily. I think he is becoming a very very good fighter and would give any of the UFC LWs a run if not beat them. I really want them to pair him up against Melendez or a rematch with Shinya in the cage where Aoki can't just but scoot accross the floor to cut him off! Although both fights would be preferable!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, this is Alveraz hands down. He is definately a fighter to recon with. The match with Melendez would definately be great!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well this is a long deserved fight. I wonder what is going to happen. More than likely Alveraz is going to dominate but anything can happen!


How fast the bandwagons empty:thumbsdown:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

All I'm saying is I have been wrong before. Alveraz is the favorite and i hope he wins but I have been wrong. Just letting it out!


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Along with the natural power and punching ability Alvarez has, one thing he doesn't get credit for, is his lead right hand. It is Mayweather'esque'. You don't see many guys in boxing or MMA throw it at all, let alone connect often.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

im a big Alvarez fan, hopefully he ends up in the UFC sooner than later.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that depends on what he wants to do. If he wants to fight alot more often then he can stay with Bellator where he can on occasion fight with other promotions. With the UFC there is the title!


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well that depends on what he wants to do. If he wants to fight alot more often then he can stay with Bellator where he can on occasion fight with other promotions. With the UFC there is the title!


I thought the Bellator guys were on exclusive contracts? Got that wrong.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well on occasion Bellator lets their champions fight outside of the promotion. It's their way of getting their name out there. For example, Hector Lombard got to fight three times inbetween Bellator season one and Bellator season two!


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well on occasion Bellator lets their champions fight outside of the promotion. It's their way of getting their name out there. For example, Hector Lombard got to fight three times inbetween Bellator season one and Bellator season two!


Ah yes, I see. You learn something new every day hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That isn't the only example. They had Eddie Alveraz fight in Dream inbetween seasons as well. Former champ Joe Soto also fought inbetween!


----------

